# Adidas Acerra 3ST 2020 Vs DC Travis Rice Boa



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I like my Acerras so far. Only gave about 15-20 days on them though.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm riding the 2020 Adidas Acerra boots and I absolutely love them. They took a bit to break in but after 5+ hard riding days, they were perfect. I'm riding a Jones Flagship 172 with Union Ultra bindings. The boots are definitely stiff but also have a nice even flex that doesn't seem like it will break down too much over time as the older models did.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s an issue with the boot or I need to visit the doctor but my heel/Achilles has been killing me in the Acerras (I think I’ve packed the liner out to the shell) and also my arch. Arch hurts when I’m not wearing the boot too now  probably my arthritis.


----------

